# THE FOUR STOOGES



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well , I must have had one glass too many of wine with lunch - I decided to take a picture of the four stooges together . Josh said that the way I was ordering them around , was a classic case of child abuse (sniff ) - what does he know anyway . The photos are black and white , because they behaved just like an old comedy movie . Sarah

Mother , must I pose with THEM ( Charlotte's eyes closed in pain )









What's that noise in the distance ?









Okay we'll look at you , what's with all the yelling ?









Hmm , where's Teddy ?









Hmm , where's Arabella ?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, they were cute Sarah, I luved those pics, very good


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pictures!!!!! We know how hard it is to get a group picture.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

They are very cute Sarah














I admire your ability to get them together, it's near to impossible for me to get my two to even be together let alone get a picture, it does happen on rare occasions though


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE , LOVE THE LINE UP, YOUR PICS MADE MY MORNING


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Great pictures!







I am amazed you can get them all to sit so pretty for pictures!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great pictures!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Those pictures are really great. They made me smile.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pics! I look forward to seeing pictures of your crew. I love the one of them all in a line staring at you. I don't know which one is cuter. Adorable!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Great pics! Dont know how you managed to get such a wonderful group shot, I can barely get one of my Mia!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

LMAO








So sweet.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sarah, I could look at your family all day, they have the sweetest (and sometimes funniest) expressions on their faces. And the Princess shutting her eyes - too funny!! I love them all. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that was fun. I can't believe you were able to get them all together. you are good







and they are too cute


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, I love your furkids







all in a row, however did you manage to do that? Great pics & love the captions too.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I always love pics of your kids. They are an adorable bunch!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Fabulous photos!







Gorgeous Models!

They all looked so calm. How did you get them to stay still at the same time.









Maybe they snuck a sip of your wine!


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cute!! I just want to hug them all!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a tiny confession to make , I was so firm with the SIT command , that when I went back inside they were still sitting in the line up 10 minutes later . I laughed and laughed , just call me Mummy Dearest . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I have a tiny confession to make , I was so firm with the SIT command , that when I went back inside they were still sitting in the line up 10 minutes later . I laughed and laughed , just call me Mummy Dearest . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...















































Apparently your 'bark' is bigger than your 'bite', Sarah!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sarah,



Classic beauties! Great photos! Thank you for sharing them with us.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I am impressed that you got all four to sit and smile at once


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

your kids are simply gorgeous!!







perfectly groomed, and so very well behaved.

you do such a good job getting them to pose together!








i know how difficult is must be, cuz i only have 2 and i know what an enormous feat it is to get them to sit pretty.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW what beautiful babies!! Wow, I'd love to see bath day at your house!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Great pictures, your pictures are always so good, 
course ya do have adorable models


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

ok Mummy Dearest, now we know your secret. Great pics.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Cute pictures Sarah!







Your stooges are adorable!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic pictures!!! Well done Sarah!! I can only imagine how difficult it is to get them all 'just right' for a picture!! Excellent work!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

SO cute!!!! They are all gorgeous!! I don't know how you manage to get them all to sit so close together and so still! Or how you keep their hair looking so nice! That must be a heck of a lot of brushing going on at your house.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mommy Dearest - you are my hero!!! The picture of all four sitting and looking right at you is priceless!
That's the one to have made into a painting!!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome pics! All so cute!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh these are so gorgeous! I love their colouring.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG !!! I just LOVE group pictures







all your babies are ADORABLE

kat


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Your photos are always unbelievable. Of course, it doesn't hurt that your models are just way too adorable!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Those are great pictures of your babies!







They are sooo gorgeous!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

How did I miss this thread? 

Great pictures Sarah! (as usual) They are all so beautiful.









I can't even get one of mine to sit still for a picture









-Jenny


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

sooo cute! I always love your pics!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Sarah, the pictures of your dogs always make me smile. Have you ever thought of trying to publish some of these pictures?




Joy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

They are so gorgeous--wonderful shots of them--love the b&w, looks like it should be an advertisement for something...you do an amazing job--I can't even get my skin kids to look at the camera together to get a good shot I dont know how you get 4 fur babies to do it!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

great pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

SUPER, FANTASTIC, BEAUTIFUL, DIVINE, STUNNING!!








You take some of the greatest shots! You are a pro!!! They are all beautiful and obedient!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

your pictures are awesome














I could never get mine to sit still like that for a photo, well maybe if I glued them to the bench


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

So cute, great pics


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sarah,

I can't believe the great pics you got of all of them together. How on earth did you get them all to sit still?

Very cute.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i just love ur gang! good shots


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ahhh!!! they all look so pretty









kat


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I have enough trouble trying to get Milly to sit still for photos, they must be very well behaved and very patient. The photos are great.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

cute pictures. the second one made me laugh







Arabella looks like she is trying real hard to pose but she wants to look too from the corner of her eyes


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

They are adorable. How do you get them to sit together like that. They are lovely!


----------

